# Rose Lake Trout?



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I was thinking of fishing Rose Lake(Hocking Hills) this winter. I know you have to walk in. What seems to work best there? Powerbait(colors) Minnows? Bottom or float? Spinners?

I'm used to fishing Alma and Hammertown for them in my area. Orange and Rainbow powerbait on bottom and casting roostertails(any color) seems to be the ticket.

Here is a limit I took from Alma today...


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Good job on the trout Tom. Alma was just stocked again with trout late October. Should be a lot of fun on the ice this year. I dont know if peon can stand the wait. You guys really should try to make it up to the BIG POND this year. Would be cool to see peon pull a 10 lb. eye through the ice. Good fishing to you........Rusty


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i fish blue rock and use grub worms 2 foot under a bobber and limit everyday.....but thats a nice catch!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Rusty, I'm ready for ice also. I would love to make Erie for an ice trip. Travis would have a convulsion if he pulled a 10 lbs. anything under the ice.

Flatties in Ohio, We do well with waxworms under the ice. I'll try them under a float.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i am ready for ICE!!!!! id love to hit erie but i dont see it comming with they way they have been working us... PS...... got my ice gear ready!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Look at the focus on Peon's face last week,lol. JUST ADD ICE!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Rusty and Travis.... Thought you guys would like to see this pic from yesterday. David(fishingohio) caught a chain pickeral while we were casting roostertails for trout. Looks like they have put on length and girth since we caught them under the ice last winter.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

those are at alma right? if there in rose i may have to fish there a bit more this year


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

riverKing the chain pickeral was caught at Alma. It was my first pickeral ever so I was excited even though it was small. It did put up a good fight on the ultralight though. Today at Burr Oak I lucked into a 22" saugeye on the same ultralight while casting for crappies.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks like they have grown a lot this summer! This ice season is going to be a blast!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

MAN ON MAN those pickerel are alot bigger!!!! i cant wait for ice!!!!!! i even got me a new fur hat one of them mountain man lookin ones!!!!


----------

